# I've just tested a TTS today!!



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

It was my first time behing of a TTS wheel. And the first time i drive a car with S tronic gearbox.

The car was red and had 50 miles on the clock. It looked amazing. But...

I had mixed feelings about the car, here are some considerations:
First i thought the sound of the engine more or less the same as my car. Only major difference is the pop in the exhaust in every gear change. Cool...
The steering is much firmer on center but my impression it was as direct as the normal car.
In lower gears the car didn't have that explosive feel my manual transmission car has, but as soon car gets more speed you feel the extra power, but to be honest, not that much. Maybe my car is as light as TT gets, which could explain the TTS not feeling much stronger as the power gap suggests.
The gear was super quick and even fun, with just a little lazyness at leaving from stand still; in the end the S tronic is smoother than i thought it would be.
The suspension was a good surprise because it wasnt any harder than my car, both riding on 18 inch wheels. Of course i didn't have time or space to prove it, but the first impression was that the car felt a little bit more stable than mine, don't know why. It could be just an impression though.

Overall i was impressed at the same time i was disappointed. I was expecting a much quicker and louder car, but i found a car that has almost the same "flavor"of the normal 2.0. On the other hand i was impressed with the Stronic trasmission, it was funnier that i expected, miles away from a normal auto box. 
I'm really undecided if the TTS is really worth the premium over my car, or to put in this way, i just dont know if the TTS is 20% more car than mine. 
I'm in no way trying to devaluate the TTS, as i believe is a great car and maybe living with one for a certain period would show its true value.


----------



## bayareatts (Aug 4, 2010)

I would second your thoughts on the TTS. I owned a 2008 tt 6 cylinder and very much miss the growl and grunt at the lower speeds and during gear changes. Having said that, it's quite known that upgrading to a Stage 1 Remap will get any TTS up to the low 300hp range, and YES, it does make for a nice little jump off the line and during lower gear changes. 
The steering is nice, and you'll love the twists and turns of a great mountain road once the turbo is spooling with efficiency. 
It might be best said that the TTS is an acquired taste, and one does appreciate the marvel of the 2.0 liter turbo only when you've had the chance to own it for a while. 
It's more like a fine surgical knife that takes a knowing surgeon just how to perform the perfect incision. Believe me, this car will grow on you. If you need more growl, and have the bank account, then jump up to the TTRS!


----------



## sheila (Oct 7, 2006)

The extra power the MY 2011 TT now has has closed the gap between the TTS, there is not much to choose now between them other than the extra bits that come as standard on the TTS. The new TT even now has twin exhaust pipes, one each side like the old 3.2 had which I always preferred as it made it look more purposeful from rear, and of course you can now have four wheel drive.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

:lol: This topic again!

Audi can do what they like and make non TTS TT's look much closer to the TTS but big difference and much more for your buck. Those with a TTS know.

edit. - That sounds a bit garbage but I think you know what I mean? :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

shhh, let them carry on, its entertaining.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

BLinky said:


> shhh, let them carry on, its entertaining.


 :lol:

Did you drive with the gearbox in 'S' mode or manual mode? BIG difference then.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

BLinky said:


> shhh, let them carry on, its entertaining.


 :lol:


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

I did consider the new S Line as the price / spec / power is very appealing, especially with the new 210 bhp engine.

However, after great consideration, I saw the light and realised I needed to have the full on extended directors cut version with deleted scenes and bonus materials and had to have the TTS


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

leenx said:


> :lol: This topic again!
> 
> Audi can do what they like and make non TTS TT's look much closer to the TTS but big difference and much more for your buck. Those with a TTS know.
> 
> edit. - That sounds a bit garbage but I think you know what I mean? :lol:


People, my little review of the TTS was not the "i-cant-buy-a-TTS-then-my-TT-is-as-goog-as-the-TTS" kind of review. 
I saw this TTS at the dealer, i tought it was amazing and i got really interested. I in fact test drove the car expecting some huge difference in power and sound, but sorry, i didnt. I say expecting but i mean, i WANTED the TTS to really blow me away. Maybe because my car has a manual gearbox it just feels more responsive and almost as quick. And maybe the TTS is quicker than it feels. In terms of soundtrack to me both sound almost the same. 
And lets face it, both are TTs, have almost the same engine. The TTS has a 65 bhp power advantage, the 2.0T mt is almost 200 kg lighter... so the way it is this two cars are as different as they could, in other words, they are not THAT different.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

nope they're not that different at all , but we all know that so one shouldnt expect a godly difference.

Though for comparison, other than the lovely seating position if you close the windows and close your eyes in the first 5 minutes of the testing a R8, its not that much different either. I've always found test drives far too short and salesperson far too annoying but thats just me.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

You need to drive a TTS with a couple of thousand miles on it and then write a review.
You will have a different impression of the car.
When I first got mine I thought it was quick but now its totally different.
Its a blast and I love it


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

IMO Like chalk and cheese!

By the way Hugy :roll: - loving those alloys on your TTS what are they? have I asked you before?


----------



## Snake Pliskin (Apr 11, 2006)

If you mean Hugy's ... he has 19" RS4's which he has then sprayed gloss black 8)


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Snake Pliskin said:


> If you mean Hugy's ... he has 19" RS4's which he has then sprayed gloss black 8)


Cheers - Yeah really compliment the car even more - very nice! 8)


----------



## brad_TTS (Feb 3, 2010)

Sorry but theres no way you can get a true feel for the car (or any car) on a test drive, putting her into sport mode and/or using the paddles as you floor it, will show i whole new dimension to the TTS. Im not just saying this because i own one my friend has a new 2.0 TT and weve had a few blasts, TTS always comes good, his had his car 4 months and is whilst he loves it, hes always telling me his gutted he didnt stump up a few more £ and get the S. As mentioned earlier for a relatively small amount you can get a map (im planning to shortly) and from what i read on here the results are v much improved.
Each to there own though, thats just my experience!


----------



## ChillOut (Jun 22, 2008)

I own the "cheap" 2.0 TFSI TTR and i can say that yes maybe the extra power of the tts is not so much big deal, especially if you remap the car u can get more torque than a regular TTS. But..... the fact that TTS has "quattro" make it, far better car! I wish i had the money (76.250 euro "base" price) that TTS roadster costs nowdays in Greece.......


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

hugy said:


> You need to drive a TTS with a couple of thousand miles on it and then write a review.
> You will have a different impression of the car.
> When I first got mine I thought it was quick but now its totally different.
> Its a blast and I love it


True, I rememeber when I test drove one. At the time I owned a Mk1 225. I didn't think the step up in performance was as much as I thought it would be. A few months down the line and I think differently.

It is though the mid range punch where I think the difference is on the TTS - 4k+ rpm. Low down the bigger turbo will feel no faster than the standard 2.0T. My wife's A3 has the regualr 2.0T engine and it feels a lot quicker at low revs as it spools up quicker.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

leenx said:


> IMO Like chalk and cheese!
> 
> By the way Hugy :roll: - loving those alloys on your TTS what are they? have I asked you before?


Thanks Leenx,
RE Snake


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Snake Pliskin said:


> If you mean Hugy's ... he has 19" RS4's which he has then sprayed gloss black 8)


Nice one Snake :wink:


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Gren said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > You need to drive a TTS with a couple of thousand miles on it and then write a review.
> ...


With you on that Gren,
But once that turbo spools up its f*****g fast :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wouldn't catch me buying one of them V6s rule


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't catch me buying one of them V6s rule


WHAT  ?


----------



## 111laz111 (Feb 12, 2007)

leenx said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > shhh, let them carry on, its entertaining.
> ...


  :lol: 
I owned a TTC for 12 months and moved up to the TTS which I've had for 2 years now.
I found a significant difference in speed and sound otherwise would not have gone the extra mile so to speak.
I love this car and am considering replacing like for like - it's only the pondering over the RS which holding me back.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ChillOut said:


> I own the "cheap" 2.0 TFSI TTR and i can say that yes maybe the extra power of the tts is not so much big deal, especially if you remap the car u can get more torque than a regular TTS. But..... the fact that TTS has "quattro" make it, far better car! I wish i had the money (76.250 euro "base" price) that TTS roadster costs nowdays in Greece.......


nice way of comparing!! i like it, i think instead of marrying my beautiful girlfriend with a good personality, a less pretty girl whos a little bitchy would do just fine after a breast implant and a nose job? maybe i should convince the beautiful girl with a good personality she's be even more perfect if she went to get some plastic, what do you think?


----------



## VerTTigo (Nov 14, 2009)

Gren said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> > You need to drive a TTS with a couple of thousand miles on it and then write a review.
> ...


Again i want to say i've been truly honest in anything i said here. I dont want to take anything away from anybody who has a TTS, but thats exactly my point, when i first tested the 2.0 T i was blown away. The car was the same as mine, manual gearbox but had 17 inch wheels. The way revs exploded to the red line in first gear made my modded MK1 S3 feel tame and heavy in comparision. I tought i would experience something similar with the TTS. 
The car was very fast and stronger, but not in another league, powerwise and soundwise. Which trully put me off a little.
To sum things up and to show that i'm not favoring the normal 2.0,if the price gap was smaller(here in paraguay) then i believe i would go for a trade, because i believe living with the car will show its true colours.


----------



## edo (Jan 2, 2007)

find the 4 pots very dull aurally. V6 all the way.


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

screw the 'weaksauce' TTS and its arrogant owners.

you want a real difference, sell your audi and get a Porsche TTS. then dust all audi tts owners with it


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

egi said:
 

> screw the 'weaksauce' TTS and its arrogant owners.
> 
> you want a real difference, sell your audi and get a Porsche TTS. then dust all audi tts owners with it


Aren't they nearly twice the price?


----------



## egi (Feb 23, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Aren't they nearly twice the price?


yep! i think even more :lol:


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

I prefer my cars to not look like frogs thanks.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

freeman said:


> I prefer my cars to not look like frogs thanks.


 :lol:


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

You're bound to feel that coming from the faster spooling ko3 turbo'ed, front wheel drive.

I felt very disappointed with my TTS after the cupra. Just couldn't believe how slow it felt by comparison. Sure for doing the traffic light GP or quarter miles it has a distinct advantage. However after getting off the line quickly it feels sluggish in second, I think I may even have described it as gutless.

I know some people will disagree but it needs the remap to feel like the car it is touted as. I do agree with Hogee and others that once it starts to loosen up it does improve (although mine was mapped at 1500 miles so difficult for me to say).


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I never tested a TTS before I bought mine, and iirc I was initially a little underwhelmed for a little while, having chopped in a 3.2.

Fortunately that didn't last long and I now realise you have to adapt to driving the TTS and become accustomed to its power delivery. Once you learn to not bother with D (or S) except for crawling in traffic, and instead drive it using the paddles, you realise it's actually bloody brilliant. Slap on Stage1 software and it's far more drivable too, punchier and scary quick.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Agreed. I'm manual but caught my first proper launch since the remap (3000 revs, dump the clutch and kiss your clutch goodbye) and nearly soiled myself. Looking forward to d/p to cut down some of that lag.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

VerTTigo said:


> Again i want to say i've been truly honest in anything i said here. I dont want to take anything away from anybody who has a TTS, but thats exactly my point, when i first tested the 2.0 T i was blown away. The car was the same as mine, manual gearbox but had 17 inch wheels. The way revs exploded to the red line in first gear made my modded MK1 S3 feel tame and heavy in comparision. I tought i would experience something similar with the TTS.
> The car was very fast and stronger, but not in another league, powerwise and soundwise. Which trully put me off a little.
> To sum things up and to show that i'm not favoring the normal 2.0,if the price gap was smaller(here in paraguay) then i believe i would go for a trade, because i believe living with the car will show its true colours.


I think you are very right if you compare the TTS to a standard 2.0T on lower rews. You realy need to drive the TTS a bit different and harder to experience the extra power and traction that the bigger turbo and quattro gives you. And don't forget better brakes as stopping power is important too :wink:

I had a remapped 2.0T for a couple of years before I bought a TTS, and the remapped 2.0T felt almost as strong as the standard TTS - with a big exception in loss of traction in 1. and 2. gear, which was the major reason for why I swapped to the TTS.

However to compare a standard TTS to a remapped 2.0T is rather pointless (as some - not you - do here). What you then should do is to compare it with a remapped TTS - and then it's a whole new ball game :wink:


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

I chopped in my immaculate 2.0 TT FWD for a new TTS in July, was I disappointed? you bet I was, getting it off the line felt like you were connected to the row of cars behind you. 1st to 2nd snapped your neck. It bogged down at every opportunity.
This was the subject of my first thread on this forum. Thanks to the helpful advice and encouragement I received from some members I stuck with it and now it's finally starting to pay off. At last it has freed off considerably and I have changed my driving style to suit the demands of a Quattro. The fwd TT was lighter and more fun lower down, however the TTS is a whole new animal when you get going, gone are the sphincter torque steer moments of the old TT when executing a demon overtake on wet over cambered roads the quattro will go full power through the smallest of gaps and still hold a perfect line, even on Lincolnshire's pot holed road kill strewn cart track roads. I did look again at the £1800 I had to throw into the pot to change and if I could have swapped it back in the first weeks I would have but not now. I wish I had the balls to get it mapped, perhaps when the warranty runs out. Then I could perhaps keep up with the white TTS that smoked me on the A631 recently. (I had the wife in). Anyway! the TTS is not the huge power leap that you would expect but if is a far better car once it has eventually loosened up and you have developed your driving style to complement it.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

freeman said:


> I prefer my cars to not look like frogs thanks.


Thats a good point, but also dont Porsche have much confidence in their quality? I notice they only have a 2 year warranty.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

I posted my thoughts elsewhere after owning a TTS for 2 years, but I'll answer here as well:
STronic IMHO is the way forward, however, Audi need to address a few points (again IMHO)

From stationary the TTS Stronic is slow, I negotiate 3 or 4 sets of lights going to work were the road goes from single to 3 lanes at traffic lights before returning to single lane after, it's like a GP most days with some cheeky tw*t always trying to push in front, unlike my A3 2.0T quattro the TTS lost out to cars it should'nt on the initial 10metres or so.

Quattro cars always 'feel' slow, they're just very composed after FWD

I don't want the box to kick down in manual if I push the peddle a little too hard.

Downchanges in auto were not always smooth, even after 2 mechatronic changes.

It's too busy when cold: e.g going to 6th in a 40 limit then back to 4th for a slight incline, (I used to knock it into manual when it got to 5th ).........I dare say this behavoir will wear the box out quicker?

It needs a S1 and S2 IMHO, D is too lazy, S is too far the other way and too revy for normal progress.

I used manual 95% of the time

Launch control is a waste of time, it needs to 'launch' the instant the brake is released.

But on the plus side: There are a few roads by me that are twisty 2nd 3rd and 4th gear requiring braking and downchanges into corners and very busy from a driver point of view, now i'm pretty good at the ole heel and toe stuff but in these circumstances the DSG/STronic is FLAWLESS.................... nothing will go down these roads as quick........I don't think I could peddle my RS down there as quick, just don't think I could hit every downchange as perfect

It's also pretty good in stop start traffic/quees etc


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah but some people like the romance in pretending they can shift better than a dsg box manually, which is fine. and yes again there is a small delay in launching but i think that is more to do with 4wd, i've always found myself cheating a little in drag race situs, not that its totally cheating as the car doesnt actually move that much before it really launches anyways.


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

steeve said:


> freeman said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer my cars to not look like frogs thanks.
> ...


Er.. I'm not sure if thats a good sign of them being confident on their quality... Most of the stuff you buy with a manufacturer super confident of their quality usually come with a LIFE TIME warranty because they know the product WILL NOT BREAK, and they can afford to cover the warranty for very long.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

The TTS is slow from stationary, agreed unless you are determined to launch it properly. If you are trying to "nip" into the gaps you were mentioning, you need to make a bit more of an effort with the quattro car, that's all. That after all is the reason 4wd do better on the quarter mile runs. Similar powered fwd cars start to catch them up in the midrange but can't make up for the ground lost on the launch.
Part of the issue is also the lag on the ko4 and as has been mentioned the S-Tronic not reactig quite as quick as you would like. However I must agree the S-Tronic quatto combo seems a killer on the twisties (almost tempted me away from manual).


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

freeman said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > freeman said:
> ...


please name a major car make that provides a life time warranty with 0 catch. and before you speak of the obvious:

http://www.vauxhall.co.uk/owners_services/warranty_assistance/lifetime_warranty_terms.html

if only there was a law which forces sellers to accurately name what they're selling, we'd all have fun with that.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Have to say I too was a bit underwhelmed when I test drove this engine, bottom end response felt very soggy, and not at all nippy. The mid range thrust did impress though.

Overall it didn't make me want to switch from the 3.2

Have yet to try the RS, suspect that might be a bit more responsive throughout, though at a far higher price obviously...


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

remap + change in driving style to cut down turbo lag and you have a very different car I can assure you. Now stop it with the RS teasing, I am trying to stay strong


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

2zeroalpha said:


> remap + change in driving style to cut down turbo lag and you have a very different car I can assure you. Now stop it with the RS teasing, I am trying to stay strong


To be perfectly honest the RS handles it's 340hp that well it does'nt feel that quick, it's very deceptive


----------



## TAL58 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just give you my opinion....

Had my White TTS 3 weeks now and love it ( As you'd expect after waiting so long  ). Some of you may know I had an issue with my extras, and needed a retrofit. Audi paid VW cruise to complete the work and I was very impressed by their work. The young guy was about 23 and turned up in a 7 year old bora. It's wrong to be swayed by first impression....

Back to the point - the 1 + 1/2 days it was in the garage getting the retrofit to the door mirrors and another coating of AutoGlym Lifeshine it was given a very nice MY10 2.0T roadster. Believe it was a new 2011 model but not sure, registered early August I think....

I know the roadster I different to the coupe but surpassing that the differences between the TTR and TTS coupe were clear in all aspects. The interior felt 'chunkier' and built better, the steering felt more responsive, the speed off the line was noticeably quicker....

Just my opinion - I know it will probably be biased and my car does have far more gadgets than a standard TTR demo


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

*another* coating of AutoGlym Lifeshine... god give me strength...


----------



## TAL58 (Apr 17, 2010)

Well if they are going to offer I might as well let them put it on, saves me a couple of hours. :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

if they'd offer it to me for free i'd offer them £10 not to.


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

BLinky said:


> if they'd offer it to me for free i'd offer them £10 not to.


I'd give them £20 not to!


----------



## richywiseman (Jun 10, 2010)

I've been reading this post with great interest, as some of you may know I have had my TTS for just over a week now ) this car is amazing you couldn't call it sluggish ?? Suppose it depends what you've had previously.
My question is some people have mentioned about changing their driving style to suit the TTS to get the best out of it, what do you mean by that ??


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

richywiseman said:


> I've been reading this post with great interest, as some of you may know I have had my TTS for just over a week now ) this car is amazing you couldn't call it sluggish ?? Suppose it depends what you've had previously.
> My question is some people have mentioned about changing their driving style to suit the TTS to get the best out of it, what do you mean by that ??


Certainly depends what you've had before the TTS I suppose. Me - I had a 2.0TFSi TTC and it delivers its torque low down the rev range due to the difference mainly in the kind of turbo used. The K04 turbo on the TTS is larger and is a good strong performer but doesnt really "kick in" below around 2.5-3k revs v's the K03 in the 200ps TTC where you could sense it pick up around 1k lower.

Basically I've had to learn that if I want to give it beans I've either got to push the loud pedal off the line to stop the car bogging down, or if I'm already going I've really got to change down where as before I didn't neccesarily have to.

Does this help? :lol: :lol:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Spooks said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > if they'd offer it to me for free i'd offer them £10 not to.
> ...


It has to be said that the words "dealer" and "autoglym lifeshine" used in the same sentence do give me palpatations in relation to the TT.

Then again if everyone's car looked like mine I'd have to wonder what the point was now wouldn't I? :roll:


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

richywiseman said:


> I've been reading this post with great interest, as some of you may know I have had my TTS for just over a week now ) this car is amazing you couldn't call it sluggish ?? Suppose it depends what you've had previously.
> My question is some people have mentioned about changing their driving style to suit the TTS to get the best out of it, what do you mean by that ??


For me this means understanding where the strengths and weaknesses of the engine are and how much power you have available at x-1000 rpm.

This has changed somewhat since I had it remapped which apart from increasing power and torque, gives you more torque lower in the rev range, I can feel the car light-up at exactly 1900rpm. By this I mean that driving in 6th gear at say 40 mph pre-remap I would feel the car start to struggle on an uphill drag, now there are no problems.

More importantly, you learn that driving with the engine tapping along at 1500rpm means you might be able to hold a constant speed in 5th but you have no response under your right foot so you need to be in 4th if you anticipate needing to accelerate; move the revs from 1500 to 2000 (2500 without a remap) and suddenly it feels like a different car, urgent and eager to deliver.

In my previous 3.2 this was taken for granted where I would using gears 1,2,3 to accelerate to 30mph then dump it into 6th for plodding along in traffic / 30mph limit. Even then you had a certain amount of throttle response and the car would still deliver power on an incline. In the TTS I have had to break this bad habbit, but the reward is much more midrange thrust and a wave of power all the way to the redline when I want it, which the 3.2 could never match.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Powerplay, sorry if I have asked this b4, who's your mapper? The reason I ask is your torque increase is kicking in lower down than mine.

As for the the question regarding the TTS being sluggish, I am comparing it with a fwd ko4 (cupra) which felt faster in the midrange and easier to launch.

However now I have got used to it (and mapped it) I am able to wring a lot more out of it.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

cheechy said:


> Spooks said:
> 
> 
> > BLinky said:
> ...


is that a challege to a head to head concours? tread carefully, this is a brilliant black car done regularly by paul


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

2zeroalpha said:


> Powerplay, sorry if I have asked this b4, who's your mapper? The reason I ask is your torque increase is kicking in lower down than mine.


I had mine done at Regal in Southampton, after doing a rolling road day there.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

I was a little disappointed with mine with regarding the noise and interior. Noise no difference between the tts and a tt. Also the interior is the same through out without the little S badges. I think the seats should be more sportier. Like when you get a leon cupra or golf gti, they look a lot better and closer to buckets.

I guess the good thing with the power if you think its sluggish can always get a map and it will be same as a RS TT.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i thought the interior was good and suits it, i totally agree on the noise, but i'm a radio 2 man so noise is not such an issue. i have always thought the upgraded bucket seats should have been made a standard.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

6andy69 said:


> I guess the good thing with the power if you think its sluggish can always get a map and it will be same as a RS TT.


I don't think a map alone will get it to 340hp, 2.5 litres, or 5 cylinders


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

i think he means purely judging on speed, though i'm sure he only forgot to mention other things like intake and exhaust. note that tosh was disappointed with the stock RS after his mapped S.


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

BLinky said:


> i think he means purely judging on speed, though i'm sure he only forgot to mention other things like intake and exhaust. note that tosh was disappointed with the stock RS after his mapped S.


I'm just being naughty........... [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

mikef4uk said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > i think he means purely judging on speed, though i'm sure he only forgot to mention other things like intake and exhaust. note that tosh was disappointed with the stock RS after his mapped S.
> ...


i like naughty.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

BLinky said:


> is that a challege to a head to head concours? tread carefully, this is a brilliant black car done regularly by paul


If its the Paul I'm thinking about then 1) No chance and 2) Its brilliant black (solar orange detailed to 100% will never give the same depth of shine as you most likely know!) :lol: :lol:

Hey and what about fighting your own battles :mrgreen:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

im too important to do that, you try detailing 3 cars and have a life.


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

i agree with mike4uk the buckets should be standard for the amount of money people have to spend on top of the base car for the 'S' or 'RS' i cant justify spending the £2500 for them :?

[/quote]

I don't think a map alone will get it to 340hp, 2.5 litres, or 5 cylinders [/quote]

Prob wont get the 340hp more 320-330 for an extra £400 instead of paying the £10,000 for the RS


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

mikef4uk said:


> 6andy69 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess the good thing with the power if you think its sluggish can always get a map and it will be same as a RS TT.
> ...


Or RS brakes :wink:


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Wouldn't catch me buying one of them V6s rule


Is that why they are still making them, oh sorry my mistake, no they're not. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

I have not even got our TTS yet and the milltek turbo back is sorted, when it is being fitted the APR stage 1 map also, then a few weeks later a new APR fuel pump, then APR stage 2..... cant wait


----------



## Spooks (Jul 24, 2010)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't catch me buying one of them V6s rule
> ...


Very well said :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

the V6 isnt bad for gentle driving if you can pay the gas tho, (no body can afford gas)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't catch me buying one of them V6s rule
> ...


You have missed my point completely Jeff :roll: Look at my sig


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

6andy69 said:


> i agree with mike4uk the buckets should be standard for the amount of money people have to spend on top of the base car for the 'S' or 'RS' i cant justify spending the £2500 for them :?


I don't think a map alone will get it to 340hp, 2.5 litres, or 5 cylinders [/quote]

Prob wont get the 340hp more *320-330 *for an extra £400 instead of paying the £10,000 for the RS[/quote]

Really? last time I looked most tuners were offering around 300hp for the TTS for £400ish


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

6andy69 said:


> Prob wont get the 340hp more 320-330 for an extra £400 instead of paying the £10,000 for the RS


The most I've seen from a simple remap is about 315bhp on TonyZ's TTS. Its all a bit subjective however and that was just one dyno on one day, that TTS was about 280bhp as standard too (on the same dyno/day).

To get close to a standard RS performance-wise I suspect you will need to fork out a few k.... but still a lot less than the cost-to-change so if upgrading to an RS purely for top-end power it's a no-brainer to mod the TTS (factoring in things like insurance premiums etc of course).

Whether you can achieve the same driveability and engine response as the RS by throwing money at a TTS however, I don't know, I suspect not...?


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Stage 2+ on the 2.0 comes in at not much over two grand (1k for exhaust, 5 to 700 on fuel pump, 500 odd for remap) if you can get away with standard airbox. That is good for 340 to 360 hp.
So yes you can get the performance of the standard RS with modding. Not sure how much in the way of handling upgrades would be needed to take full advantage of it though.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

what a waste of money i'd just cut open the boot lid fit 7 rockets, far better bang for your money.


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Even better, fit them facing forward to deal with middle lane hoggers (although would need more than 7)

Depends what you're after. You don't just get higher headline figures, but a much stronger midrange and wider power band. Granted you will rarely get to use all that in the real world, but then again neither would you get the full use of the TTRS' capabilities...


----------

